
Free Google I/O developer event in Waterloo, Canada - acangiano
http://programmingzen.com/2011/05/01/google-io-developer-event-in-waterloo-canada/
======
biafra
You can find the world wide locations at:

<https://sites.google.com/site/2011ioextended/>

I'll be attending Google I/O Extended in Berlin in the c-base.

Here is the official schedule as PDF. Bold session (One Android track and one
Chrome track) will be streamed live:
[http://www.google.com/events/io/2011/io2011_sessions_schedul...](http://www.google.com/events/io/2011/io2011_sessions_schedule.pdf)

------
AlexC04
Ohh.... bummer. It's on a Tuesday. I'd have made the trip if it were the
weekend.

